# archery shop



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

Wheres a good archery shop around the Ogden area to get a bow tuned?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Either Top Of Utah Archery in Logan or Wilde Arrow in Centerville...both shops are top notch and only about 40 minutes from you either way.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Either Top Of Utah Archery in Logan or Wilde Arrow in Centerville...both shops are top notch and only about 40 minutes from you either way.


+1


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks, I'll look into both of them.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

As noted before you will have to go to Logan or Centerville.
There are no archery shops in Ogden. Lance P., or Jeremiah P. can get you shooting good though.


----------



## HuntinFool2 (May 30, 2012)

What do you guys think about Jakes Archery shop?


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

WILDE ARROW is hands down the best shop i have used there number is 801-546-0962 open 11- 7


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

I've been to wilde arrow back when their shop was in Layton, it was close to the house. I'll give them a try. Thanks again.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

I am in Ogden as well, and I used to go to Wilde arrow a couple years ago.. Wilde arrow is not worth the drive.. bunch of punk kids who think that if you dont have the best equip, or if you are not in thier little circle of friends down there the treat you like crap. Not a good experience, I even spent alot of money shooting in thier indoor range. I know I might get crap for this, but at the Riverdale sportsmans warehouse in the archery dept. Go see a guy named Tom. He knows his stuff, he will set your bow up right, and show you what you need.. and you don't have to drive down to Centerville. Just a thought.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Tom at Riverdale Sportsman's actually does know his stuff...forgot about him...he does taxidermy as well if you get one on the ground...


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Wilde Arrow in Centerville.. Great Guys.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the shout out Stablebuck. 11-7 Monday to Friday, Saturdays 10-2 (pending the boy scouts don't kidnap me to anymore overnighters!)


----------

